# FreeBSD does not see ThinkPad r61 HDD



## darkshadow (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have a ThinkPad r61, I installed FreeBSD on it successfully before, but after installing OpenBSD it didn't recognize my hard drive. I tried all other *BSDs (OpenBSD, DragonflyBSD, ..) and all of them see my hard drive but FreeBSD didn't recognize it?


----------



## dave (Jun 17, 2011)

The best advice I can give you is to check the make/model of your HDD and controller against the FreeBSD hardware compatibility list.  Also, as you say you have successfully installed FreeBSD in the past, check the BIOS settings for the hard disk.


----------



## darkshadow (Jun 17, 2011)

*[solved] I found the proplem*

FreeBSD didn't find my hard drive using compatibility mode. When I turned it to hci mode from BIOS it worked fine.


----------

